# Coder needed quickly( El Paso, TX)



## bligon@aerotek.com (Oct 7, 2013)

If there are any coders(AAPC or AHIMA)
Looking for a job please let me know as I have an opening that could start fairly quick.

Please let me know if your interested bligon@aerotek.com


----------



## Franni  (Oct 9, 2013)

*is this remote*

I am looking but live in MS and am not interested in relocating


----------



## jfuller39 (Oct 9, 2013)

I would be interested if the position was remote. Is it remote or onsite?


----------



## paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com (Oct 28, 2013)

*HCC coding*

I am certified coder from india. I have more intrest do this job. Please contact me paulmicro.853@rediffmail.com


----------

